# Ovulated on Clomid but still not pregnant. Why? :-(((



## Vee_Bee

I've just got my day 21 blood test results which confirmed the level to be 70 with a range of 30 to 80 - the doctor said that this means I was within normal levels so I did ovulate on my first round of clomid.

But why didn't we get pregnant?! We were sure we doing BDing enough and for long enough without going too mad and yet it still hasn't worked. AF started yesterday and I tested with a BFN the day before that.

When DH had a SA in early January his morphology was quite low but both our doctor and our FS didn't think it was at a level to cause problems.

I'm so confused and upset - I think I'd have preferred that I didn't ovulate at all than to know that I did and we still couldn't get it right.

What a downer. I hate this crap. Second round of clomid starts tonight.

xx


----------



## MariaF

Aww, sorry you are feeling low and down :hugs:

Im hoping to start Clomid next month and although I really hope it'll work first time, Im also being realistic. Think about it this way - there are really healthy couples out there with perfect sperm and ovulation and even they don't fall frist time round.
I heard they say there's only about a 15% chance of getting pregnant each cycle - EVEN if all is perfect and you BD on all the right days.

I think it's great news that Clomid worked for you and Im sure next time you'll get your BFP!!! :flower:


----------



## Vee_Bee

Thanks hun - I was really trying not to get my hopes up as I knew it would be unlikely to work first time but there's always that little bit of you that's convinced it has! Especially when I spen the last couple of weeks with all the pregnancy symptoms! 

Oh well - next time I will be testing just after our 2nd wedding anniversary so fingers crossed for the best anniversary present ever!

Let me know how you get on with the Clomid - I was dreading it as you read all about the horrendous symptoms but I was lucky and didn't get a single one. DH was particularly relieved that the mental lady that hides inside of me didn't appear!

FX'd for you xxx


----------



## navywife04

Aww, sweetie im really sorry. I'm on my first round of clomid too and I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant either. And I was really hoping it would be the "magic" medication that got me pregnant! Even with ovulation though there's still only a small percent of getting pregnant, so keep your head up and don't lose hope! Our day will come!


----------



## lexus15

I took clomid for the first time in June & didn't think I ov at all due to cbfm readings I was getting, I felt sad, frustrated & fed up when af turned up:cry:

I had cd21 bloods which confirmed I DID ov despite the cbfm & it made me feel worse that I never got a bfp! This month I'm not taking it as docs never prescribed it, but I have faith & belief that it will work for us ladies that use it..

Sending you lots of PMA & :dust:.x


----------



## crazyguider

My first cycle of clomid did not work but my second did. So fingers crossed. My friend is a nurse and she said the 1st cycle rarely works it's usually the 2nd or 3rd xxx


----------



## Vee_Bee

Aww thanks you lovely lot! I'm back to feeling happy and confident again (it helps when you get support from you guys) and believe that Round Two (ding ding!!) will be my lucky one. Gotta stock up on the Pre-Seed ready for the BD Marathon due to start in a few days!

Crazyguider - glad your clomid worked for you!

Lexus - you'll get there soon! Keep me posted!

Navywife - keep me posted too - I'd love to know if/when your clomid works!


Vee
xxx


----------



## rosababy

I know this thread is super old, but I found it on a google search!

I'm on my 3rd round of clomid, and cd21 progesterone tests are confirming that I'm o'ing, and yet no baby. RE says this is my last round of clomid. My dh's sperm morphology isn't great either, but since he has such a high count, RE isn't worried about it.

How did this all turn out? I see that Vee Bee gave birth in April...congrats! So when did you get pregnant then? (Don't want to do the math in my head :blush:) Which round of clomid? Did you end up doing an iui or anything?


----------



## xxblondqtpiex

I feel like i'm on my thousands round of clomid. I have been TTC for 3 years yesterday =( Been on clomid for 2 years off and on. I am now on my 2nd cycle of 50mg starting today. I think i have lost all hope. Everyone around me is pregnant and it's so depressing. I'm scared because my next step is IUI or IVF and that's so expensive that i'm not sure if i will ever be able to afford it. Every time i go to the doctor it's hundreds of dollars for a Office visit. =( My DH already has a son which i think it makes it twice as hard for me because i want us to have a baby so badly. Someone cheer me up and give me some advise because 3 years of trying and nothing has broken my heart.


----------



## cooch

Remember, until implantation the pregnancy hormone is not released, so therefore there is very little room to say whether or not you feel pregnant as you 'feeling' it is highly unlikely. Stay positive (lol, I'm hardly positive myself).

I'm day 20 of cycle and if a normal one I will start spotting wed and Thu with af coming Fri. This is my first month trying whilst using Femara. I'm setting myself up for a fall as I'm really expecting a BFP!!!


----------



## cooch

xxblondqtpiex said:


> I feel like i'm on my thousands round of clomid. I have been TTC for 3 years yesterday =( Been on clomid for 2 years off and on. I am now on my 2nd cycle of 50mg starting today. I think i have lost all hope. Everyone around me is pregnant and it's so depressing. I'm scared because my next step is IUI or IVF and that's so expensive that i'm not sure if i will ever be able to afford it. Every time i go to the doctor it's hundreds of dollars for a Office visit. =( My DH already has a son which i think it makes it twice as hard for me because i want us to have a baby so badly. Someone cheer me up and give me some advise because 3 years of trying and nothing has broken my heart.

If Clomid's not working ask for Femara, you may need to get it privately though. I pay for it privately.


----------



## emz-amy

I'm starting femera next month after 6 months of failed clomid :( any success stories on femera? X


----------

